# Plan for the Future: Tips for Creating a Will



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Writing your will may not be the most pleasant of tasks, but it is necessary. Even so, AARP says that 2 out of 5 Americans over the age of 45 don’t have an updated will. Creating a will is not something you do for yourself – it is something you do for your loved ones, to save them from having to make tough decisions without knowing your wishes. It also gives you peace of mind knowing that your loved ones will be cared for with your passing. Keep reading to receive tips for creating a will.

*What Do You Need to Know About Writing a Will?*

First and foremost, a will is a legal document in which you declare who you want to manage your estate when you pass away. Whoever you name will become the executor of your estate and it will be their job to execute the wishes expressed in your will. You can use your will to declare who will receive large items like houses or cars as well as smaller and more sentimental items. You can also use your will to declare who will become the guardian for any minor children or dependents you have. A will generally doesn’t declare who will receive your retirement accounts or insurance policies – that is usually 
something you declare when you take out the policy. If you die without having an active will, all of these things will be determined by a judge-appointed administrator. 

*Tips for Writing Your Will*

Now that you know a little more about what a will is and what it contains, you can start thinking about drafting your own will. Here are some simple tips to get started: 

•	Familiarize yourself with the rules and regulations set by your state so you know about any limitations that may exist. 
•	Consider working with a lawyer to draft the will itself but spend some time thinking about how you want to distribute your possessions before you enter the consultation.
•	Select your executor very carefully – you want it to be someone you trust who can handle such a major task. You may also want to set up a backup executor.
•	Start with the big-ticket items like vacation properties, cars, and the like – keep in mind that many things like your home and your back accounts might automatically go to your partner or children.
•	Think about smaller things like sentimental belongings – if you clearly outline who will inherit what it will cut down on fighting among family members.

In addition to checking the basics off the list above, you should think about whether there is anything you want to say to your loved ones upon your passing. You can include a letter in your will to specify how you want your children to be raised or to provide any other guidance in regard to the distribution of your estate. Once your will is complete, be sure to tell key family members where it is so they can find it when it becomes necessary.

~ VS Glen Community Support


----------

